# Nylabone's good or bad for teeth?



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

I have heard some disagreement.


Mine loved the old bumpy plastic nylabone hercules toys (only carried on line now), and also loves the hard plastic normal/common one.


At least one dog owner told me these wore the enamel off his dogs teeth....(?)


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I am not sure about how good or bad nyla bones are. I used to get em. I never had a problem. But one thing on teeth. Not all teeth are created equal. some dogs teeth are softer than others, some stain easier, some wear more than others. So, though the a person may claim a nyla bone wore thier dogs enamel off...The bone may not have been the problem. It could have been diet, genetics or even some other chew object. Or it could be the toy. But I suspect if it was the toy, we would hear more complaints.


----------



## Michele Fleury (Jun 4, 2009)

My dogs are avid Nyla bone chewers, have been for years (as well as raw bone chewers), never had a problem. The only tooth damage came from a cooked beef bone which caused a slab fracture of the rear molars of one dog.


----------



## Lori Longardino (Apr 4, 2009)

We don't use them anymore due to the price but we never had any problems. Now adays we just use the kong loaded with peanut butter. I will say that one of our strongest gripping dogs in over 30years of dogs was a compulsive hard nylabone chewer and his teeth were in great shape up till the day he died at 14 years old.


----------



## Jason Caldwell (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm not a fan. That said, when I see big rope tugs on sale, I buy a handful. Dogs can't choke to death on rope tugs, nor can they chip a tooth.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jason Caldwell said:


> I'm not a fan. That said, when I see big rope tugs on sale, I buy a handful. Dogs can't choke to death on rope tugs, nor can they chip a tooth.


That's for sure, though I have had a few dogs who were hell bent on tearing them up and eating the threads for some reason.


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Jason Caldwell said:


> I'm not a fan. That said, when I see big rope tugs on sale, I buy a handful. Dogs can't choke to death on rope tugs, nor can they chip a tooth.


No, but the dog can shred and ingest them causing costly blockages!!!


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Love the nylabones bones just wished they were made alittle more indestructable as the ABs just run through them.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

My AB and dutchie now, love those tire-material toys. But the dutchie started tearing off quarter sized chunks and I got a little concerned that it could be bad if he ended up eating half or most of it in one sitting (the paper towell tube sized piece)


----------



## Jason Caldwell (Dec 11, 2008)

Lynda Myers said:


> No, but the dog can shred and ingest them causing costly blockages!!!


 
The male I recently lost, Orion, was a an avid hand towel and sock and t-shirt thief. If I needed to figure out where a hand towel went, I only had to wait until I filled the honey pot, and there it would be in his waste. Orion nosed his way into a closet one day, ripped down a Led Zeppelin t-shirt, and ate the large Icarus logo off the front of the shirt. That had me a little nervous. I can't remember if he got mineral oil or metamucil in his dinner that night but I wanted to help grease the digestive skids.

That said, he never ate or ingested a rope tug! He did however like to eat the feet off of our socks. Go figure.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Led Zeppelin? Well at least he had excellent tastes! 8):mrgreen:


----------

